# How do you get juice out of peaches



## olusteebus (Aug 8, 2012)

I am about to thaw about 36 pounds of peaches and would like to know the best way to get the most juice out.

Should I put them in water and just stir in pectic or perhaps mix the pectic with water?

I would hate to do the extra work but I will heat the peaches up in a large pot if necessary.

Thanks
Buster


----------



## cindy (Aug 8, 2012)

following along. I just prepared and froze 30 lbs of peaches myself.
I was planning on putting them in bags and squishing the crap out of them
that I know will take lots of elbow grease


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Aug 8, 2012)

If you're going to be making fruit wines on any type of regular basis, consider investing in a steam juicer. Its a great way to extract the juices of fruits.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 8, 2012)

I started some peach about a moth ago. I froze, thawed, addec pectic enzyme, and lightly crushed with a sanitized potato masher.


----------



## Poormanfarm (Aug 8, 2012)

Roadwarrior is 100% correct. If you are going to continue to make wine go ahead and invest in a good stainless steel steamer juicer. You will never regret buying one. Look on the Lehman's Hardware website and you will find one. They never wear out. Mine is 12 years old and it is one of the best conveniences that I have purchased. you can juice anyting with one. I have juiced everything imaginable. You don't have any waste. You can even take fruit peelings and juice them and make excellent jellies and preserves. Apple peelings, peach peelings, strawberries, Blackberries, elderberries, grapes, you name it and you can juice it. Therefore the juice is sterile. You don't have to worry about wild yeast or bacteria. No seeds to worry about.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 8, 2012)

I just freeze mine - thaw them out - and add some pectic in. By the time you pull the pulp bag out of the primary - there is not much there but mush. 

Give a good squeeze and pitch it...


----------



## Deezil (Aug 9, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> I just freeze mine - thaw them out - and add some pectic in. By the time you pull the pulp bag out of the primary - there is not much there but mush.
> 
> Give a good squeeze and pitch it...



This is pretty much what i do as well


----------



## FTC Wines (Aug 9, 2012)

I just de-stone slice & put in a straining bag. Then put in the primary with with pectic etc. After a few days of squeezing there is almost left in the bag. I do use over ripe peaches. Never saw the need to freeze or juice. Roy


----------



## tonyandkory (Aug 9, 2012)

I used a blender(pit-less) with pectic enzyme. after a day threw it into the freezer in a giant bowl


----------



## txlbbguy (Aug 13, 2012)

I have to agree with the steam juicer fans. I invested in one and it was the best money spent by far. I have juiced apricots, peaches, and plums so far and having the pure juice instead of all the pulp has made far superior wines so far.


----------



## BernardSmith (Aug 13, 2012)

*Juicers vs pressing*

It's clear that juicers extract juice from fruit but does the juice produced by a juicer have any detrimental effect on the juice? When it comes to grape wine do the wineries steam grapes to extract juice or press them? Apple orchards press juice from apples to make cider, don't they?. Why don't they use steamers? Is it simply because steaming large quantities would be too difficult to do effectively or does steaming have an impact on oxidation or on increased jelling? Thoughts?


----------



## txlbbguy (Aug 14, 2012)

I think that is a good question. However, I look at it more like juice that is pasteurized before it is sold...like orange juice, milk, and other fruit juices. The juice is not boiled, but heated for sure. I am not sure how it would effect the overall taste of the juice, but I have not been able to tell a difference between the steamed juice and the fresh juice after the wine was finished. Others may have had more experience than I do with that. 

Also, I have made jam wine from blackberry, strawberry, peach, and apricot jam...and it has always had a good fruit taste...and that fruit is boiled and cooked as part of the jam making process. So that being the case, I am not sure that steaming the juice has that much of an effect. I think the crushing and pressing of fruit is more for efficiency and energy saving than anything else. Steaming requires a lot of energy and equipment not required for pressing, so it may be the traditional methods are cheaper. Just my thoughts....any others?


----------



## cindy (Aug 15, 2012)

I just took a taste of my peach! it's exactly like biting into a juicy ripe peach its pretty intense
I guess I did it right, I didn't steam,boil,simmer the peaches all I did was wash remove the pits and any red flesh surrounding the pit,I left the skin on quartered them and froze them for a week when they thawed there was tons of juice so much so that I put it in clean containers to use as top up juice so now I am just going in and squeezing the bag and 
gentally stirring daily. without a doubt I think this will be a favorite!


----------

